# Picture Viewer for OS 9 G4



## baton999 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi - Just got a used G4 from PowerMax (great company!). It came with OS 9.2 and OS 10 +. I plan to use it exclusively for a music notation program that can only run on OS 9, not even in Classic mode. I was trying to look at some pics I transferred over but was unable to with a reminder that "picture viewer" was not present. I should say that I was simply using a flash drive (2 gig) for said transfer between my old G3 iBook and the newer G4. I tried to find something similar online but to no avail. Again, I'm planning on just using the OS 9 side of the G4 but would like to see pics, use one for wallpaper, screen saver, etc. Am I missing something?

Thanks in advance....

Bo

baton999@comcast.net


----------



## oldmanmac (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi; If you are trying to open jpg.files then Quicktime should be able to do it.Make sure that you have version 6.03 installed,you can find this under system profile in the finder.You might want to try installing Graphic Converter.The OS9 version is still available at www.pure-mac.com.It is a bit of a overkill but it will handle most anything you can throw at it.The older image viewers such as Jade and Jpeg View do not work well under 9.

 Good Luck!


----------

